

Ask HN: Check out this interesting poll - sagacity

I ran this poll yesterday : which pointing device do you prefer? Mouse / Trackball / Touchpad / Others.<p>It generated a significant amount of interest (almost 150 votes and 35 comments) before it got 'buried'.<p>Most of the comments are particularly interesting/insightful so I thought I'd post the link again for those who missed it:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2358462
======
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2358462>

